# My story... help?



## Loverofbooks (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am a 22 year old female that has been suffering with IBS since I was 15 years old (only recently diagnosed however). I can usually go about a month without a flare-up but once they do occur I am out of commission for about a week.

My symptoms include diarrhea, vomiting and severe cramping with constipation occurring after the attack passes. I've ended up in the ER several times due to dehydration.

I just recently started going to a psychologist and have been diagnosed with anxiety/panic disorder&#8230; still trying to figure out if the IBS caused anxiety or if the anxiety caused IBS (probably a little of both). I know I am lactose intolerant and fried/greasy foods upset my stomach but sometimes I'll get attacks and really have no idea what caused them (food or anxiety wise).

I have tried acupuncture, diet modification, exercise, meditation, yoga, and now psychotherapy and nothing seems to be able to break this cycle. I have distanced myself from friends and family because of the embarrassment and shame. My school life has started to become affected because on a good day I lack motivation and on a bad day I won't even be able to go.

Any advice/suggestions/comments/ANYTHING at this point will be greatly appreciated. I need to be able to take back control of my own life and live it to its fullest. I am terrified that if this doesn't go away I will end up becoming a dog lady and living in seclusion in a custom home with a bathroom every five feet : )

Thank you and hope to hear some wise words!


----------

